# swiss army knife mod



## tinkerer (Apr 18, 2007)

I had some time on my hand so I modded my swiss army tinker. I had a magnesium firestarter with a broken flint laying around so I removed the longest flint piece from the magnesium block and epoxied it into a channel I made on the knife scale. The channel was made with a few passes on my sherline mill. If you're trying this, be mindful of the location. Avoid milling in the area where the tweezer, toothpick, or blade pivot pin lays under the scale.

The flint is imbedded so half is above the surface of the scale. I used epoxy to secure it in place. A dremel rotary tool can be used instead of a mill to make the channel, just keep the channel straight. Now your swiss army knife has emergency fire starting capabilities:rock:


----------



## LED_Thrift (Apr 18, 2007)

Cool idea. I have two tinkers - it is my favorite model - not too big and has the Phillips instead of the rarely needed cork screw. The cork screw on pocket knives reminds me of the SOS on so many lights - for the once in a lifetime that I MIGHT want it, it's not worth lugging it around ALL the time. 

Welcome to CPF.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 18, 2007)

Sounds cool.

Any pictures of the mod?


----------



## tinkerer (Apr 18, 2007)

OK

Here's a pic, Its a cheap camera.

Sorry...I have to figure out how to post a pic...


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 18, 2007)

Upload it to tinypic.com or some other hosting service.
Tinypic will give you the forum/messageboard link to just copy and paste directly here. NO sweat at all. I'm interested in the pic as well.


----------



## vic2367 (Apr 18, 2007)

would like to see a pic also...


----------



## cutlerylover (Apr 18, 2007)

If your still having a hard time you can email me the picture or pictures and I will post them here for you... [email protected]


----------



## knot (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.imageshack.us/

Hit the browse button, find image, hit the host button, copy the code for forums, paste.


----------



## tinkerer (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the help ! Its not a good pic, but you'll get the idea. Think its time to buy a decent camera:laughing: The flint is offset to avoid cutting into the tweezer area.


----------



## RebelRAM (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice and useful mod. You would think Victorinox would have come up with something like this by now. Which model of Tinker is that? I see it has the pliers and scissors like on the Deluxe Tinker model. But it looks to have an additional implement like the metal saw/file?

Today I'm carrying my standard Tinker. I consider it a minimalist SAK, but it seems to have exactly the tools I use most and nothing more. I thought about getting a Super Tinker just to add the scissors, but my standard Tinker and Soldier models seem to do just fine. If I really need extra stuff I grab my Cybertool 41, it's definitely not a minimalist SAK though!


----------



## jds009 (Apr 20, 2007)

hey, um...not to be the downer...but if you only have this knife with you, how will you strike the magnesium?


----------



## tinkerer (Apr 21, 2007)

RebelRam,

Its a deluxe tinker. It was from the Marboro miles giveaway years ago. I ended up with 4 tinkers and 3 leatherman tools from that promo.


jds009,

A striker isn't a problem with amount of widgets I edc. Worse case scenario, the joined end of the removable tweezer works.


----------



## dw51 (Dec 16, 2007)

Good job with your Tinker. You could go the next step and try this:
http://www.sosakonline.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=131&Itemid=35


----------

